# 120 gallon: mixed Community



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

So Last night i went out to mike's (M_class2g) place to pick up the newest tank to my collection. And i must say, his fish are amazing. From the big Asian arowana, to the two rays he has, his biggest tank lookes awesome! Great guy too.

The dimensions of the tank are 4'X2'X2'. For most of the fish in the tank, its not a final resting place for sure, but the big plywood build is coming. 

Right now the stock list is:

Silver aro X2 9", 11"
Flagtail 8"
Electric Blue Jack dempsey (not so electric) 5"
Mono peacock bass 8"
Marble motoro ray (male) 9"

Equipment:

Fluval Fx5
Fluval 300 watt digital Heater

I will be adding a canopy, and lights as soon as i build the canopy. The tank came with glass tops, so i don't have to worry about any jumpers 

I plan on Bringing my female marble motoro to this tank as well, the male is still healing. He is looking way better than he was, his disk is almost back to normal. I am waiting for regular feedings. The move from the 108 gallon might put him a bit out of whack too. 

Ill be posting some pictures up when i get home


----------

